# dialogys installation



## wbasteve (Aug 31, 2007)

hello,
i am trying to install dialogys to a laptop, and after installing acrobat reader, java runtime and quicktime, when i try and install the main dialogys disc it wont recognise any directory, dialogys was previously installed ok on this machine but was uninstalled when java crashed, it tries to install to c:\program files\ but a warning box pops up saying destination directory for dialogys. and it doesnt matter if you try and browse a new directory it still brings up the same warning.


----------



## Retortaman (Sep 21, 2007)

hi! go to c:\programfiles\ and delete the directory of dialogys. the previous installation put 4files on the hard drive and you have to delete them. then normally you can install the first cd.


----------



## Mackerfly (Jan 8, 2008)

Im having the same problem but there are no folders for dialogys on my hard drive, I keep deleting them and trying again but no joy! any ideas?


----------



## marlik (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi 

i want to install dialogy App for a first time.

with double click on Dialogys install.exe installing proccess was started.

but after a few second this error will be displayed:


what i have to do?

my java version is:JDK-1.2.2-004

please help me as soon as possible.

my email is :
[email protected]

thanks for your help .


----------



## marlik (Feb 9, 2008)

no body here?

i ask a question but...


----------



## marlik (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi

Finally i found it
do this instruction and enjoy it.!!!!

in first step you have to get a backup from your font (windows\font) in a folder 

start ==> Run ==> Cmd

cd\
cd windows 
cd font
del *.*
(Delete all font )

exit
go to start ==> control panel ==> font 

in menu bar ==> file ==> install new font 

install new font from your backup folder.


now you can install Dialogys APP.


bye 
marlik


----------



## löfe (May 25, 2008)

wbasteve said:


> hello,
> i am trying to install dialogys to a laptop, and after installing acrobat reader, java runtime and quicktime, when i try and install the main dialogys disc it wont recognise any directory, dialogys was previously installed ok on this machine but was uninstalled when java crashed, it tries to install to c:\program files\ but a warning box pops up saying destination directory for dialogys. and it doesnt matter if you try and browse a new directory it still brings up the same warning.


I have the same problem!

Any solution yet???

Löfe


----------

